# Interesting Articles



## PARAGUAY (22 Apr 2022)

Anyone who doesn't usually subscribe to PFK. This latest issue is planted tank heavy. Good article by Tai Strietman on Amazon Swords and natural habitats a interview with Josh Sim and pictures of his contest tanks and methods. Nice plant introduction to planted aquariums by Dave Cookson of Riverwood Aquatics


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2022)

Is Dave C(ookson) the DaveC from back in the day? 

Haven’t subscribed to pfk since I said their new editor was rubbish and they threatened to sue me. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2022)

Garuf said:


> I said their new editor was rubbish and they threatened to sue me. 🤷‍♀️


Always the troublemaker


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Apr 2022)

Edit: Pete Cookson of Riverwood aquatics


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2022)

PARAGUAY said:


> Edit: Pete Cookson of Riverwood aquatics


Well not everyone can be called Dave I suppose.


----------



## dean (29 Apr 2022)

Never buy this any more it’s just like all the rest of the hobby magazines full of adverts and hardly any information of any use 
It’s certainly not worth the cover price 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2022)

dean said:


> Never buy this any more it’s just like all the rest of the hobby magazines full of adverts and hardly any information of any use
> It’s certainly not worth the cover price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Amazonas is a good read. Or at least I liked the few copies I picked up.


----------



## PARAGUAY (29 Apr 2022)

I think PFK is good value for money. Ok so each editor has is own way of doing things. And example my opinion Jeremy Gaye was a hard act to follow. At the moment  it's more fish and new contributors with articles and fair play giving young enthusiastic contributors like Jordan Stirrat and Max Pedley can't be a bad thing Still got the experts like Dr Peter Burgess Neale Monks to impart knowledge . You pay more for a coffee than the cost of it  😉


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Apr 2022)

Aquarium Hobbyist Magazine has some good pieces, and it's free!
AHM


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2022)

I have been lucky and managed to collect a lot of these publications over the years in PDF format just for quick reference/reading, once in a while open them and find nice and interesting articles that  I had not read before.

Amazonas
Aquajournal
Aquarium World
AquaScapingWorld
TropicalFish
Liquid Magazine
Popular FishKeeping
Limited PFK
The Fishkeeper
Vivarium and Aquarium News
Tropical Fish Hobbyist
UltraMarine


----------



## castle (30 Apr 2022)

@LondonDragon time to zip them up and share


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2022)

castle said:


> @LondonDragon time to zip them up and share


Personal use only!  Some of them were purchased on digital subs too


----------

